# Outdoors > Fishing >  Fishing moeraki

## puku

Is there anybody on here that fishes at moeraki often? 
I've done a couple of charters there and got a good feed of blue cod. 
But charters ate only any good if you have enough to fill the boat. 
Now my freezer is empty of blue cod and am looking at options of getting some more. 

So,  if there was someone that goes there. Has room on their boat and is willing to take us out to catch some fish. 
We can help pay for fuel and supply some beer for your troubles.

P.S. Both have rods and gear
(I have a boat but think it's too small and under powered)

Kyle

----------


## silentscope

hey mate, i was also looking at going fishing here at some stage in the very near future. iv got my own boat that'll take 4-5 people and some of the guys i work with fish there alot so ill try and tap into some of their knowledge. was even looking at heading out in the next week or 2 for a look

----------


## puku

Oh yip. As far as I know fishing in late winter is good for blue cod. 
Where avoid in canty are you?

----------


## puku

Also it seems that either not many fish there. Or they are very quite types

----------


## Beaker

Been there once in mine, went something like - ramp, out, turn south, 700m ( maybe, but not far) x 400-500 off shore, lines in, 1 hour limit, ramp, home, beer. Certainly dont need big boat or to go far. Using sounder though, drifting and certainly remember changing/motoring back to drift start postion. 
Was about 2 years ago though, cant remember time of year. Wasnt to cold so must have been between 1300hrs dec 21 and 1700hrs mar 28.  :Wink: 

Using a mix of flashers with a bit of bait and ledgers with pillies and squid. 

Good spot though, and will be back soon. In fact any fishing soon will be good......

----------


## puku

Oh right that doesn't sound too bad @Beaker.
Always thought you had to go out further.
I'm guessing they were good size fish?
Been to some spots that produced good numbers of small cod.

----------


## Beaker

It was more luck than anything I think.  Just cruised along, having a look at the sounder.  Had a couple of kids on board and they weren't keen on going far, but wanted to fish, so just gave it a go.  
A few small ones, but good a good amount of decent sized ones.  From memory they were either really small of decent, nothing in the middle.

Also some mates got wet and grabbed some paua from the shore.  One of them (a good free diver) set himself the challenge of getting legal limit on one breath - and did it.  They weren't in the water long!

I guess its the old saying about fish your feet first.

----------


## silentscope

> Oh yip. As far as I know fishing in late winter is good for blue cod. 
> Where avoid in canty are you?


Im in ashburton, dont mind traveling if the fishings good. I see on the chart there's a bit of a drop off 20km or so out do you know I'd they get groper or anything like that out there? 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Yes they were getting groper in 100m of water North of moeraki in jan this year. I thought they would be deeper. 
We were catching cod in 30m most of the time

----------


## silentscope

Cool thatl be worth a look later on then. Ill see what the guys from work say about it. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Can and have caught Bluies from the shore twixt Moeraki and the lighthouse, barracuda as well. Hard on gear off the shore bottom fishing, very rocky.
Bluies and several other  varieties off shore on a couple of  social charters.
 Definitely groper out there, never caught any personally but have not tried know stack of people who have though,  not much of a fisher person myself these days, not that I don' t like it, just always seems something else on and if fishing is on the agenda the waitaki river is closer to me..Dumb really  with all that on the doorstep.
Am local to Oamaru and would be happy to join up and go with a couple of forum members, meet and greet and to have a day out help with fuel and what else .

----------


## robhughes-games

glad i found this thread. I just moved to timaru and looking for like minded guys to get out with. headed for a 20km round trip on sunday for a tahr but would love to get out fishing. lets sort out something. would be good to meet some of you.

----------


## Beaker

@puku sounds like you might have enough people to form a charter to refill the freezer!  :Have A Nice Day: 

I could be keen on that, timing etc. dependant, and on dependants.....

----------


## puku

Shit yea that's sounding pretty good. If someone with some local knowledge would be keen to take a boat. We could possibly take two loads. That would be cheaper than a charter, wouldn't it? 
That is if everyone has some gear. I have a rod and some tackle. But lack knowledge of how to use fish finder etc

----------


## silentscope

Yeah i would think itd be cheaper. More freedom then a charter too can cruise around, go diving etc. Iv got a good sounder and charts etc so if the fish are there well get em.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## silentscope

Do the tuna come down this far in summer? Id be into some of that action too

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Sounds like you guys have a crew so I'll bow out, was in incase you needed the numbers. Cheers.

I've  have never heard of Tuna off  Oamaru- Moeraki

----------


## puku

> Sounds like you guys have a crew so I'll bow out, was in incase you needed the numbers. Cheers.
> 
> I've  have never heard of Tuna off  Oamaru- Moeraki


I would stay tuned incase you could fit

So @silentscope does this sound all good for you and the boat? 

I'm am keen for before 20/9 as we will be full on lambing. 
Also a week day is no different to a weekend day for me.

----------


## silentscope

> I would stay tuned incase you could fit
> 
> So @silentscope does this sound all good for you and the boat? 
> 
> I'm am keen for before 20/9 as we will be full on lambing. 
> Also a week day is no different to a weekend day for me.


im keen to go any chance i get. the boats in getting a service this week just been so should be done early next week i hope. i ususally get 2-3 days off a week sometimes those days are during the week aswell so after that it all depends on the weather.

----------


## jakewire

Yip, well if theres room I'm keen.

----------


## robhughes-games

Keen too! It just has to be a weekend for me and I don't have any fishing gear here. Its all up in north canterbury..

----------


## silentscope

well, swell map says the swell goes away by thursday, bit of wind upto 30knts but flat sea this weekend

----------


## puku

> well, swell map says the swell goes away by thursday, bit of wind upto 30knts but flat sea this weekend


Ok. Well im a possible for the weekend. It will depend how the rest of the week goes. 
Where do you find swell map and ocean weather info....
Link please?

----------


## silentscope

> Ok. Well im a possible for the weekend. It will depend how the rest of the week goes. 
> Where do you find swell map and ocean weather info....
> Link please?


Moeraki Point, Dunedin, New Zealand - Boating forecast, conditions and marine weather information.

----------


## robhughes-games

i can make it sunday but might be ski touring saturday. im finding out tomorrow. hopefully they both work. could be a great weekend!!!!!

----------


## silentscope

still waiting for the call to pick my boat up from being serviced

----------


## robhughes-games

went out surf casting this weekend to see if any ellies around. just dog fish and a grey boy. hopefully soon!

----------


## Harryg

Hi guys I fish off Kakanui been very hit and miss fishing at the moment often due to the whitebait running you don't need to be in deep water 18/24 metre
Just remember bad day fishing's better than a good days work

----------


## silentscope

> Hi guys I fish off Kakanui been very hit and miss fishing at the moment often due to the whitebait running you don't need to be in deep water 18/24 metre
> Just remember bad day fishing's better than a good days work


what kind of fish are you getting out there? cod/tarakihi? do you ever venture out to that deep piece that comes in out there?

----------


## puku

@silentscope how did you go this weekend? Weather would have been OK today. But rubbish yesterday

----------


## silentscope

> @silentscope how did you go this weekend? Weather would have been OK today. But rubbish yesterday


wasnt able to go because or work and the boats still in the shop, ill be calling in tomorrow to see what the deal is. its looking better for this week tho.

----------


## Munsey

Ive got inlaws in omaru , so will be taking my boat down when we visit . @puku will give you heads up when we are coming down , if you keen on a fush ?

----------


## Harryg

> what kind of fish are you getting out there? cod/tarakihi? do you ever venture out to that deep piece that comes in out there?


Mainly blue cod with some trumpeter, jock steward, terakihi we tend to throw back red cod and if you know where to go groper (about 11mile out)we don't need to go far to get a feed if sea is flat only take 10/15 minutes to be on some good spots. some spots are in as little as 15 metre's don't think I've ever been deeper than 28 metre's
there's also been a lot of kahawai been caught at the Waitaki river mouth and some reports of the odd Kingfish last summer

----------


## puku

> wasnt able to go because or work and the boats still in the shop, ill be calling in tomorrow to see what the deal is. its looking better for this week tho.


Ahh that's a bugger. What are they doing with it? Building a new one?!?



> Ive got inlaws in omaru , so will be taking my boat down when we visit . @puku will give you heads up when we are coming down , if you keen on a fush ?


Only if there are chups as well! 

Actually found out a mate from unis old man had a 4.3m stabi and a batch in moeraki. So will hopefully get some fish at some point

----------


## silentscope

[QUOTE=puku;399743]Ahh that's a bugger. What are they doing with it? Building a new one?!?

turning it into a super cab stabi i hope.

----------

